# No Vents



## charlesk (Feb 24, 2012)

I have just got a Brinkman All in One Smoker

I have been  reading some ofthe  posts on the forum and there has been discussion about keeping the vents open to stop moisture build up. I do not have any vents on this unit, does anybody know if I am going to have a problem without them. I don't want to ruin anything

The top dosen't fit real tight so there would be air moving out there. Any thoughts

I am a newbie with the propane

Charlie


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 24, 2012)

Charlie, the gap on the drum and lid is normal and that is where your smoke will vent from. I have two brinkmann charcoal bullets (gourmet and smoke n grill) and they have the same lid, though I did modify the gourmet for venting out the top and none around the bottom of the lid...don't sweat it, it'll work fine. The concern with stale smoke from lack of ventilation comes from having adjustable vents being left nearly or completely closed.

Oh, the temp gauge on the lid...useless. You'll need an analog thermometer or digital probe to monitor smoke chamber temps. If analog, it should be calibrated/verified prior to the first use. More info on that if you need.


----------



## venture (Feb 24, 2012)

That is one of the reasons we call them an ECB?

Very little control on what you are doing.

Don't get me wrong!  Many of us old timers started off on them.  Mine still sits on my patio out of sentimental attachment.

With a few simple modifications, you can turn out some great stuff on one of those!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 25, 2012)

I have done a couple of things that I hope will help

I made a chip pan to sit on top of the bricketts so they don't burn away so quick.

If I run the smoker at 225-240 the pan will not light by itself so I have to start the chips off at a high heat first then load the grill. And that could be the chips too. , I can get about 45min or so out of a pan that arn't soaked either

I swaped out the burner unit for the one from my Tuckey fryer because it was a lot lower in BTU's. but it still has lots more heat than needed

I used it to-day and the air temp was around freezing with a little breeze and I hardly had the dial turned on to keep the temp around 240F. So when it gets warmer out I think I am going to have a heat problem.







I also use a digital probe through the top and put an anolog guage just above the water pan or first grill

plus there is the one that came with the unit in the lid.







One thing I did notice is that I thought the water would simmer some but at 230f it just seems to steam a little and not do to much or maybe that is what is expected

With the elec smoker the water would simmer and evaporate this one does not seen to do that, but it is early in the game I will have watch it a little  more

One point of interest is that I don't think we have the varity of smokers avaiable to us like you guys do. I have seen some pretty nice units on this forum.

Thanks

charlie


----------



## charlesk (Feb 26, 2012)

forluvofsmke

If you have any more info to pass along it would be appreciated

I would be interested to know if you have a too much heat problem also


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 26, 2012)

Charlesk said:


> forluvofsmke
> 
> If you have any more info to pass along it would be appreciated
> 
> I would be interested to know if you have a too much heat problem also




I only ran my brinkmann gourmet for a short time with a propane burner, and it was installed into the ash pan, with the propane supply entering from the side (two holes, one in body, another in the pan). Turkey fryer burner with infinitely adjustable high pressure regulator worked out fine for lower temp smokes, but it would dial back to less than 1/4" flames and hold temps pretty consistently, if I wanted to. I've gone back to charcoal since then, just for the flavor and added color to the bark.

Can you show a pic of your gas regulator? Maybe I can tell if it's the same type I had...seems like with your smoker body resting over the top of the burner, you should be able to get some really low temp performance, unless the regulator won't cut back enough. If the regulator control has a detent or "lock-out" which you have to press the knob to turn it off like a gas grill control valve, then, it'll be a bit tricky to overcome. There may be a mod you can try (in-line adjustable needle valve between the regulator and burner), but if it's a high pressure regulator it's a bit more risky than the typical low pressure regulators.

*EDIT:* I just took a closer look at the first pic you posted from the retailer site. If the regulator and control valve you have is the same as in the picture, you should be able to squeeze it back quite a bit, so long as the burner doesn't "flame out" unexpectedly.

One thing about your probe thermometer placement: it will likely read pretty high if it's up inside the top of the lid. I drilled a 3/16" hole just an inch or so below the upper grate in my gourmet, and that allows for a pretty accurate chamber/grate temp monitoring. I just stick the probe in so it balances fairly level under the grate, about 4" or so in from the barrel. If you have some type or removable metal retainer clips to hold the probe snug against the barrel, that works great, too. Before you do anything else for temp control mods, be sure your food grate temp is accurate, then go from there.

Your chip pan seems to be burning up pretty quickly. To slow things down, you could use far less chips (just a hand full at a time) and cover the pan with something metal. Aluminum foil may work if not exposed to direct heat from the burner, otherwise it will go up in smoke as well...not good for the food or those eating it. If you have to, a tin can could be burned out to remove residues (lid also), and used for smoke wood chips. I've done that trick quite often for finicky gas or charcoal smokers (I have 5 rigs). After the chips start smoldering, just drop the lid on top of them to reduce the air getting to the chips, if needed...makes for a slower burn and much longer smoke time. You should expect to get about 3-4 hours from a good sized handful of chips.

Chunk smoke woods are a better option if you can get them. It takes a bit more heat to get them going (sometimes I cheat with a small propane torch for direct heat to the chunks until I see some smoke...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), they're not as susceptible to burning up fast, and they can last for hours and hours, depending on the size you break then down to.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info

I am going to do a few mods then get back with a few pics

The reg that I have on now from the turkey frier is a 10lb reg with a straight open close needle valve in front of the reg.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 27, 2012)

I put the probe about 1' under the top grill with a digital readout stuck on the side

The analog temp guage is in the center of the sticker

I put a vent hole in the dome just in case and

 I am going to try this cover on the chip pan too see if the chips will  burn slower

and like I said before the propane line has the adjustable needle valve for controlling the flame

so we'll have to wait and see till I use it again

Thanks for the info

Charlie


----------

